# Last Fish of the Year?



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2007)

Mike (Mr. Fish and myself went out today to catch what will probably be out last fish this year. We started out on the Schuylkill River and found two guys with a case of cheap beer fishing spot number one. We opted for a second spot that should have been good, but for whatever reason we caught nothing but a chill in the damp and very cold air. Mike spent a good three hours waiting for carp and catfish while I casted for bass and walleye. 

We finally gave in and went to a local stream to catch trout. I finished my year with three rainbows trout and one brookie. Mike caught five or six rainbows. I took pictures but the icy conditions drained the batteries and they did not save to the camera.

It was a great 2007 and I am looking forward to 2008.
*
Hey, who wants to go fishing?*


----------



## SMDave (Dec 30, 2007)

esquired said:


> *
> Hey, who wants to go fishing?*


Me me me!!! Sounded like you had a great year.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2007)

SMDave said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



I will see you on the river in 2008!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice report



esquired said:


> I took pictures but the icy conditions drained the batteries and they did not save to the camera.



Hope you don't mind if I borrow that line sometime :wink:


----------



## mtnman (Dec 31, 2007)

Im hoping to get out today and get my last dimes worth out of my license. the fishing has been tough the last 3 months of the year. Im hoping the new year will change things and the fish will start slamming everything you throw at them starting tomorrow. Maybe this fish had a bad year and are waiting for the new year to turn over a new leaf and start hitting.


----------

